# Buddy



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Anyone in the area, this seems like an amazing bird that could use a good home.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10879906


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

He does look like a real sweetie. If he was in AZ I would probably go get him. He has that friendly look in the picture.


----------

